# Lake Conroe Jugging Report



## John3:16

Hello guys, this is John3:16. I had I friend that I recently met that had been wanting me to take out jugging for a while and we started planning the trip a month ago. I told him that this weekend would be the anniversary of my best trip ever when I caught 28 CPR fish. 
The plans were to meet at my house on Friday afternoon. Wanting not to totally kick is behind on his first jugging trip I started setting out weighted jugs on Thursday night to take a bit of the work out of it. I came home after setting out and caught a nap and at 1200 Toby Williams showed up to start his quest to learn how to jug fish. We made it on the lake around 1500 with a batch of drifting jugs and rod and reels. I wanted to expose Toby to as many techniques as I could on this trip. We head out to set the drifters out and when I turned on to the main lake we came by one of the weighted jugs that I had set. It was setting low in the water so of course we had to take a peak. Bam, 40 lber on the first jug. We got pictures and video then released the fish to be caught another day. The quest continued by setting the drifters out and then we began to turn and burn the gear that I set out on 
Thursday. After the 40# we caught a 12 #, 26#, 22#, and then I caught a 67lb 12ounce monster blue around 1930 hrs. We ran the gear till I got a call from David Mize. I had ran into him and is daughter early that evening and talked for a while. He said that he was going to try and catch some bait as he didn't have any. I offered a bag of the bait that I had as a back up plan for him and Bree his daughter which he was grateful for. When he called it was because his daughter had boated a potential record fish herself on rod and reel and ask if I would certify the fish for them. I was honored to weigh the fish and video the release unharmed to the water. The fish weighed 25 and I want to say 12ounces I will edit the post tomorrow after we fill out the paper work for Bree. Incidentally he said that he didn't catch a single fish in the net and he was so grateful that I had shared my bait with him. 
Not long after that encounter with David we headed home for a refuel boat and body and about 0200hr started looking for the drifters. We ran and re-baited jugs all day long catching a good mix of box fish and CPRS around 1600hrs I was getting tired so I decided to focus on getting the drifting jugs picked up and I would come back tomorrow after church and get the weighted jugs.
So Sunday after church Jeff and I went to recover the weighted jugs. We caught four more CPR fish including a 38, 12, 14, and a 63 lb 14ounce Blue on the same jug position as the 67lber. It turned out to be a great trip! The Cprs were as follows 40,12,26,22,67.12,11,43,12,17,26,34,20,12,12,34,10 ,32,23,38,12,14,63.14 pounders. We had about 70 something box fish which Toby took about 15 home and then I donated the rest of the fish to a friends ministry in Humble to feed the homeless and disadvantaged.

We are so blessed to have the fishery that we have. I thank God every day that He allows me the desires of my heart. Without God in my life I am nothing but with Him all things are possible. Put God first in your life and the rest will be added to you. 

Bye For now, John 3:16


----------



## John3:16

More pictures


----------



## John3:16

even more pictures


----------



## Jasmillertime

holy smokes those are some really good lookin fish


----------



## great white fisherman

It is great when everything comes together like that. I am so glad you guys hammered the fish. Thanks for releasing the big spawners and keeping some of the smaller ones.


----------



## Sunbeam

John, what was the bait of choice. Also how deep were the drifters set and in what water depth?

You are the leader of the most awesome cat fishing team that ever hit Conroe.


----------



## Jeff G

Thanks for posting those pics and report John . These reports take some time and I know you have been working long shifts right after this trip trying to keep people alive so I appreciate the time that you took to do it . 

As you can see , several of these catfish are really filled out and chunky . I noticed that Several of the large blues caught are running much heavier than the weight to length table that shadslinger posted earlier in the week .

Thanks again for inviting me . It was definitely another one of those awesome trips of a lifetime to remember with you . I got to meet David and Bree Mize while out on the lake with John and I thought it was cool that John gave them a bag full of our bait because they didn't have any So I was a little taken back when John was called a few hours later to weigh another lake record blue from him . It's great having friends like John who are willing to share and help others ! One thing that we did on this trip to add to the challenge was to not use a net . Thanks again John !


----------



## Dogpaddlin

Thanks again John and Jeff, that was truly an experience, I am still sore from manhandling all those monsters! After all the dust settles around here I hope to get out on the water with you guys again, maybe for some monster yellows!


----------



## BadBob

WWWOOOOWWWW !!!!!


----------



## parttime

Wow those are some great fish! Thanks for CPRing the biguns!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

HOLY SMOKES!!

Some of those catfish look bigger than me! NICE GOING!


----------



## John3:16

Your welcome Jeff and Toby, if you haven't noticed this second to the worship of my Lord Jesus Christ is what I live for. Toby you are welcome on the Minnow any time. Jeff another great trip. If I can stay off the lake long enough maybe I can post the trip from two weeks ago with Chuck, it was all most as good. Sumbeam thanks for the accolade I actually was named fisherman of the year on FAT for catching a 60+ pounder first this year. The drifters were using cut talapia on 15 foot line sets in 25 to 35 foot of water. The trip two weeks ago the drifters hammered them and the weighted jug were so, so. Although so, so the weighted jugs did catch the big fish of that trip and 49 lber in 50 ft of water. Most of the bait that I have been marking is in 25 to 35 foot of open water in the creek channels at least at Conroe. Sunbeam why don't you take me out on that **** of yours in Livingston and lets get you an avatar upgrade. Just sayin' 

The real credit goes to God, for truly I am nothing without him. God blesses the labor of man hands and gives me the desires of my heart. Put God 1st in your life and all the other things will be added to you!


----------



## Richard P

Amen to that. Congrats guys on a great trip. That would be the trip of a lifetime to most of us.


----------



## mudbug59

john what a report that is amazing if i ever cought just one like that i would happy keep up the reports.


----------



## RodBender54

Another great report, pictures and more smiles. That's some monster fish! A real treat for you guy's. Thanks for sharing your adventures, I look forward to reading about everyone of them. WTG Guys!


----------



## Swampus

AWESOME!! Just AWESOME!! Very impressive--You are really smackin them--really enjoy your post's--lernt alot--thanks!

Going to take a small break from hunting and get the kidos back on the water!--gotta love those cats!

swamp


----------



## johnmyjohn

Great catch and pics.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Somebody would have to cpr me! its still a lot of work.


----------



## 2catsfishin

**********WOW.......... My son keeps pulling this post up and looking at it.. LOL.... very nice.


----------



## olsteve

WAY TO GO ! Are those caught in fresh or brackish water?


----------



## John3:16

olsteve said:


> WAY TO GO ! Are those caught in fresh or brackish water?


No sir they were all caught in Lake Conroe.


----------



## mrives

do you want to guide sometime???


----------



## John3:16

mrives said:


> do you want to guide sometime???


Actually I will be starting a guide service soon! Stay tuned


----------



## coup de grace

*wow..*


----------



## firedog4$

*Fishing with John 3:16*

A finer fellow I have never met, fish all day and all night on his boat "the Minnow". Lots of prayers, and thanks to God on his trips. I would go one more trip at the drop of a hat. Firedog


----------

